# LFS in Buffalo for CA/SA?



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I struggle to find the fish I want here in the Toronto area. I see online stores like Rapps with some awesome stuff but the cost is prohibitive to say the least to have livestock shipped here. Buffalo is a fairly short drive, anyone have any experience with the stores down there, specifically in the market for Central and South American livestock?

I've thought about ordering and having delivered to the buffalo airport but I have nightmares about missed shipments or late deliveries etc...


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Won't you have issues crossing the border with fish?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Won't you have issues crossing the border with fish?


I haven't done it yet myself but had lots of feedback on a Canadian fish forum from others who have. It's not an issue as long as you have the necessary paperwork and are not bringing in fish that are on the susceptible species list.

The following link provides additional details for anyone else who's interested.

I'm planning on getting some fish from the U.S. in a few weeks. I can provide an update on the experience once I do it.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes from what I have read driving across the border with a few fish is ok (so long as not on the list) driving across the border with a lot of fish is not 

Turns out Spencer Jack has a decent list right now, but I still can't find the Uaru I'd really like, may have to put those on hold for the time being..

Responded to your PM Zimmy


----------



## busterny (Feb 12, 2014)

PM SENT


----------

